# Newfoundland Yarn Shops



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Our vacation itinerary is almost complete. All I need now are the names of yarn shops in Newfoundland and the cities where they are located. In the past I found our vacation yarn shops on line but quite often we'd make a special trip to a town for the yarn shop only to find it went out of business three years ago. So, I am asking all you kind knitters in Newfoundland to point me in the right direction. It's our first visit to your province and I'm looking forward to bringing home lots of woolly souvenirs. I'm also interested in touring any woollen mills.


----------



## ReillyMae (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm not from that province, but was there last year and found a few stores downtown Saint John's.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks ReillyMae.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

My sister and some of her family were just there visiting. My mom was originally from there. Ask a local as the people are very friendly and can steer you to the best places.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Anywhere you go- people will be thrilled to direct you. They will also send you to the best known knitter in the village, definitely direct you to someone who does "newfoundland mittens" (trigger mittens in lovely patterns.) You are going to love your trip- but do make certain to pack layers. It could get cold quickly now that we're heading into fall. Especially on "the rock." try to make a point of driving up to Black Brook Pond and taking the boat tour. You have to hike in a bit, but it's easy walking. Stunning! And loads of craft shops on the way up and into Gros Morne Park. I'd also recommend you ask the locals where to eat. i was sent to a place which the locals knew of, but wasn't widely advertised, and had the best pan fried cod I've ever eaten in Rocky Harbour. Thoroughly enjoyed staying in B&B's to meet other travellers and the locals. Such wonderful people!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Well we are leaving this evening to go home to the rock too- we are going up the western coast to the northern peninsula and as someone has said just ask the people and definitely in Rocky harbour there is yarn and lovely woollen items- most of the wool that is sold comes from the Briggs and Little Mill that is in New brunswick- you will find that there are not lys like we know them but grocery stores, gas stations carry these B&L wools- if you are going up to St anthony ask for a small store called dunphies in town - he carries wool and other types but do not expect LYS on the west coast of the province-most are in the gas stations - there is a beautiful store on Hamilton street in St johns- it is a house but it is all yarn and if you can't find something there then I would say it is not made-lol- it is called wool trends and I believe it is 238 Hamilton but if you google the name you will find it- there is also a lovely store in st john's called NONIA and they have a wonderful selection of all handcrafted items - they can tell you also where you can find yarn- when you are travelling through gros morne up the west coast on the northern peninsula there are lots of craft shops too - some of them carry wool but be prepared it will all be B&L- hope that helps-also in Norris Point the gift shop at the norris point clinic or hospital carries wool too but they are not open Saturdays but if you call the clinic they will give you the hours Norris point is near Rocky harbour


----------

